# QLD: 05/05-12/05 Fraser Island



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Now that sufficient time has passed from the big fish of Decay and Redphoenix's west coast Fraser trip, I thought it was time to put up my Fraser trip report. I have been doing this trip for the last couple of years, and have always had a brilliant time. Some of you might remember my report from 2010.

Similar to last trips, this is not strictly a kayaking trip - but the kayaks certainly provide a good excuse to head to some of the more remote parts of Fraser. The plan is to travel light (although not that light - we are taking a landcrusier, not say a suzuki swift), and catch enough fish to ensure we don't go hungry.

Hope it is of interest to some of you - I certainly enjoyed it. Click on pics to enlarge.

Day One

As it was a week-long trip, the plan was to camp at two different places, and the tides looked good for the first camp to be up the top, Sandy Cape.

We really got lucky with the weather on the trip, with day one being a brilliant day, indicative of the weather we were to have for the whole week.









This was a big driving day, my brother and I leaving from the Gold Coast, picking up our cousin in Brisbane and then heading up the whole length of the island.

The rocks of Nkgala and Browns were passable (despite what we heard talking to guys on the way up the island), although you had to work at some spots.


















We reached the cape mid afternoon, set up camp from the pick of the spots (as there was no-one up here - the way I like it).

Caught a few whiting and dart for tea using pipis collected early in the day further down the island, and then set up some heavy gear and waited for the sun to go down for the evening's entertainment.


















Before people ask about the rig in the photo- My hooks had actually tangled with another set of gangs that this shark was already wearing as lip jewellery. I was able to remove both before sending him on his way.

Day Two

The plan today was to spend some time on the eastern beach. North of browns rocks you are likely to be the only set of wheel tracks on the beach, and it is great to be experiencing Fraser without the crowds.









The day was spent on typical east coast Fraser activities, such as exploring the dunes and the hind-dune lakes, having a bit of a "flotsam fossick" (all the rum bottles and coconuts you would ever need - as well as some hard hats which were to make an appearance through-out the holiday) as well as catching a few worms, and turning them into more dart for dinner (mindful that we have to catch food if we want to eat).

No spectacular fish, but putting out a dart fillet on a set line over lunch provided further entertainment.


















A nice lazy day enjoying not being at work, topped off with an evening's walk on the Sandy Cape sand dunes, watching the "super moon" moonrise.


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Day Three

Today it was time for the kayaks to make an appearance, with a plan to drive to the lighthouse (which is the end of the permitted area for vehicles up this end of the island) and then paddle down the beach until we felt like turning around again.

I was paddling my Hobie quest, my brother has a Viking predator (an upgrade from the lime green pacer of a few years past), and my cousin has a smaller inflatable (as we wouldn't let him strap anything else to the roof - I wouldn't follow us up the highway as it is&#8230









I was slightly apprehensive setting out. Two years ago we had an interesting experience with a couple of tiger sharks in this part of the world, which I was not too keen to repeat.

As it turns out however, I got over this apprehension soon enough when a little way into the paddle we see some birds working a little way offshore. After a short pep talk, we leave our cousin and his inflatable on the beach, and head off chasing the birds. A short time later, three casts have resulted in 3 mack tuna, which is more than enough fish flesh to feed us for a couple of meals.



























We paddle back in, happy to have conquered our fear and caught a few fish as well.









The rest of the paddle was fairly uneventful, but it was good to stretch the shoulders out in what is a really incredible part of the world.

The afternoon was spent having a snooze, and then a swim and collecting some more water from a little secret spring.









Tuna for dinner - washed down with a rum or three, or four&#8230;who's counting.

Day Four

It was time to move camp today, so after a big tuna breakfast (yes&#8230;I can even eat day old mack tuna&#8230;I must be a good cook), and a leisurely morning, we packed up and set off to follow the tide down the beach.

It was a fairly slow trip back down over the rocks, as we were coming through at a higher (although dropping) tide.


















Our second and last campsite was to be about half way down the island, on the western side. We crossed the island on the Woralie track, which (like most of the island at the moment) had plenty of water on it.









Once on the western side we cross a few creeks, and pull up at a great little site that we found on this trip last year.









Because of the slow trip chasing the tide, there wasn't too much to do but set up camp and put out a few crab pots in a nearby estuary (using the rest of the tuna as bait&#8230;even I have my limits).


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Day Five

This is an incredible part of the world to wake up to. I don't want to rub it in, so I'll let the pictures speak for themselves.





































Today was spent pretty close to camp, just exploring the creek and estuary.










Day Six

The plan today was to head down to the Moon Point estuary.

After collecting a few more crabs for breakfast and lunch, we headed back inland to loop down an inland track to the southern side of the point.

It would have been much quicker to head down the western beach, but with only one car, a couple of serious creeks to cross and a healthy respect for the western side sand we decided on the longer inland route.

It was well worth the trip though.









The fishing was easy (though just average whiting and bream), and the crabbing was easier.









After a few hours on the water, we returned to the car for lunch, saving the fish for tea.


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Day Seven

This was our last full day on the island, but we still had plenty of things we wanted to get done.

After breakfast, we headed to the mouth of the nearby creek, to fish the estuary on the high tide.









I myself used the opportunity to try the more direct approach of a hand spear


















Later in the day, and on the dropping tide we headed north from camp, further up into platypus bay. Driving along the beach, we spotted this old girl.


















I don't think she was in a good way, with no tracks up the beach, meaning she had been sitting there at least since the high tide. However, she did move off once she got sick of us.









The rest of the day was spent in the kayaks. I was keen to catch a good sized golden trevally, worthy of an akff trip report, but was sadly disappointed. However, there is always next time.

Day Eight

Just a travelling day today, heading back to the real world, so no good photos for you, other than this metaphorical sunset shot.









It was a brilliant trip, with incredible weather, in a perfect part of the world. Shame about the company. ;-)

PS

Did I mention there was a rope swing?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice work getting in early and posting the next few days ready to edit to ensure you get an un-interupted trip report. If I had a moderator cap I would edit one of your days right in the middle just to mess with your head.

Looking forward to the remainder of your report.

Kev


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Kev

The great and all powerful akff mods (and handsome...did I mention handsome) wouldn't do that to me now would they.

A little spoiler alert - I do not catch a golden trevally anything like the one you pulled off the Marloo on your last trip unfortunately, but I hope you will stick around anyway.

Tony


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It's been many years since I visited Fraser, and never with a yak. Gods own country for sure.

Fantastic pics, brilliant report. Bring on the rest. Love your work.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Got me Tony.

Should I go to bed, or wait with rum bottle for the rest?

Great stuff in heaven on earth.

trev


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Loved your last Fraser Report, just came back from there at easter, could'nt get a shark no matter how hard I tried.
Looking forward to the rest of your report.

RR


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RackRaider said:


> Loved your last Fraser Report, just came back from there at easter, could'nt get a shark no matter how hard I tried.
> Looking forward to the rest of your report.
> 
> RR


I can catch sharks. Teach ya Jack.

Deal is, you teach me how to catch fish.

trev


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

kayakone said:


> RackRaider said:
> 
> 
> > Loved your last Fraser Report, just came back from there at easter, could'nt get a shark no matter how hard I tried.
> ...


SOunds like a fair deal, I'm thinking of doing a trip during the holidays actually.

RR


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

That water point has got me.

Is it along the rear fire track to the lighthouse (the one with the gate?)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Bdahm said:


> 3 mack tuna, which is more than enough fish flesh to feed us for a couple of meals.


How were those meals? :?


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Always a great read Tony looks like you had a blast,cant wait for the conclusion.


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys...got a few more pics up today.

Tony


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bertros said:


> is a meal of flake not as tempting as a meal of dart...


I always think about it, but for me the bigger the fish, the bigger the personality, so the sharks are usually just too cute to eat.

And hey...I'll eat mack tuna...so how fussy can I be about dart?

Tony


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

gbc said:


> That water point has got me.
> 
> Is it along the rear fire track to the lighthouse (the one with the gate?)


Nope, but thanks for playing.

Access is an overgrown (but un-gated) track back along the beach a k or 2 away from the lighthouse.

Tony


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Tony after reading the yarn and seeing the pics, it is no wonder you were so relaxed at the GC drinks night recently.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Bdahm said:


> Access is an overgrown (but un-gated) track back along the beach a k or 2 away from the lighthouse.
> 
> Tony


Hmmmm, very interesting, sounds like a spot that I would like to do some further exploring. Always looking for something new to see up there and usually find something, nice to have a bit of a heads up though.

Also interested in your western side muddy spot. I love it over that side of the island and we always make a point of spending at least one day over there when I am on the island with the family. A pm might be on it's way in regards to more specific location closer to when I am heading back up in September.

Kev


----------



## Bdahm (Dec 5, 2009)

Done now...hope you enjoy.



BIGKEV said:


> Also interested in your western side muddy spot. I love it over that side of the island and we always make a point of spending at least one day over there when I am on the island with the family. A pm might be on it's way in regards to more specific location closer to when I am heading back up in September.
> 
> Kev


No worries Kev - Indiedog was on the money - its on the maps. You wont see it at its best (which is on the high tide) on a day trip. Try and get there for a night or two.

Tony


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Great trip report.
Don't want to scare you, but look at your final pic. I think there's some sort of alien waiting to grab you just under the surface of the water.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Bdahm said:


> No worries Kev - Indiedog was on the money - its on the maps. You wont see it at its best (which is on the high tide) on a day trip. Try and get there for a night or two.


Hmmm, yeah, Coongul might be a bit extreme for a day trip from Orchid....

That's ok it gives me a reason to go up another time!

Great report Tony, I'll never get sick of peoples Fraser experiences, there is just something magnetic about the place and so many ways to experience it.

Kev


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers for putting it up mate,looks like an awesome week.
How good do those muddies look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for a great read and some beautiful pictures. A magical part of the country. I'm with Kev, i can't get enough of peoples adventures on Fraser.


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Big Kev - If you're going over to the island during the school holidays in September, I'll be camped at Coongul (every year). Just look for a white Colorado and come and say G'day. We're about 150m south of Bdam's launch point photo at the creek.

Bdahm's west beach campsite is where I go to get shower water.

BDahm - the overgrown track runs up along the left side of the sandblow behind the old pro's camp? It turns right at the end of the blow then hits a gate.

If you're on a yak trying to get goldens you're out too far ;-)

You'll cast net your golden bait in the mouth of Wooralie as the tide rises. They taste no better than a mac tuna though. Heaps better eating fish than that in the area and much easier to catch. I can see the appeal though, they go hard.

Did I mention the mosquitos, sandflys, marchflys, vehicle eating weed on the beaches? The west beach is no place for amateurs. Forget anything you lot have seen here. Those muddys are all floaters too ;-)


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

What an awesome trip report, can't believe I didn't read it when it was first posted!

Looks like a magic spot and those muddies would have been tasty!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Same here Con, that looks like a dream trip!


----------

